

Ask HN: Not sure what to do with my side project. - centdev

I&#x27;ve built a Twitter photo sharing service which has survived through Twitter&#x27;s API changes and even when they started to allow photo uploads directly.  The service is still used with 5000-7000 photos uploaded daily with 4mm pageviews per month.  There&#x27;s just under 4m photos stored on S3 and just under a million tokened users.  There&#x27;s a Safari, Chrome and Firefox browser plugin, iOS app and Android app in the wild.  It runs 100% on auto-pilot.<p>I&#x27;ve been paying for hosting out of pocket as most users are outside of the US, banner revenue barely covers the costs to host it.<p>Any suggestions on what I should do?  Thoughts are:<p>- Rebrand and relaunch it<p>- Sell it<p>- Shut it down<p>Any ideas on what I should do?
======
relix
Move from S3 which is ridiculously expensive for an image host, to something
more suitable such as imgur:

Looks like you could go with the $25/m plan:
[https://www.mashape.com/imgur/imgur-9#!pricing](https://www.mashape.com/imgur/imgur-9#!pricing)

~~~
centdev
I didn't even realize imgur had that as an option. Most of the costs of
hosting goes to S3 storage and that would cut it significantly. Thanks for the
tip.

------
phantom_oracle
You are stuck in the monetization part of your side project. Its not that your
side project has stalled, it is that you have auto-piloted it without adding
alternative monetization strategies.

As relix mentioned, you also need to cut costs too.

If I owned this project, I would probably pick it up again and try to add some
new niche to it and find some other revenue sources.

"just under a million tokened users" I don't know if this is means almost a
million users or not, but that is a massive audience already.

~~~
centdev
After thinking about it last night I'm leaning towards picking it back up and
putting some new energy into it.

~~~
phantom_oracle
Keep us updated. Although I am not personally intrigued by photo-taking apps,
a lot of people are, so you should be able to turn it into a cash-machine
somehow (if not, then you should consider doing what that other guy did with
"ViralNova").

------
sharemywin
is it costing you money? is it growing? if not what could you do to make it
grow. maybe allow people to add accounts and post comments. if there are heavy
commercial users look at charging them. Are the banner ads retargeted adwords?
that might help conversion.

~~~
centdev
About $150 a month in hosting

~~~
helpful
Are you net negative or net positive when you say "barely cover the costs to
host it" or just about break even. What is the stack?

~~~
centdev
Net negative. PHP , MySQL, memcache, s3 for storage and cdn

------
phoney
How about trying to sell on flippa.com?

~~~
centdev
The problem with flippa is that most offers will be based on some factor of
net rev.

